# [SOLVED] gqview, gthumb - jpegi sie nie wyswietlaja

## gawryl

witam,

mam problem z obejrzeniem plikow JPG w aplikacjach gqview i gthumb.

w oknie nie widac obrazka, jakby system nie mogl go wczytac!

thumbinalse jpegow sie pokazuja - ale zostaly one wygenerowane na starym

systemie (instalowalem gentoo od zera, partycja /home z thumbinalsami

pozostala) - zreszta, te thumby co sie wyswietlaja to pewnie gify...

mam flage jpeg w make.conf, ktora dodalem w TRAKCIE instalowania

przegladarki xv (najpierw ja zainstalowalem bez podania tej flagi,

uruchomilem i problem. dodalem flage jpeg do make.conf, przeinstalowalem

xv i juz problemu nie bylo). potem instalowalem gqview i klopot - nie moge

ogladac jpeow. sprawdzilem jeszcze na pakiecie gthumb i to samo.

z kolei ImageMagic zainstalowalem i polecenie display pokazuje mi jpegi!

jakie wskazowki?Last edited by gawryl on Sat Mar 31, 2007 10:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gabrys

Wskazówka jest jedna. Dodałeś flagę do /etc/make.conf? => emerge -uDN world .

----------

## nbvcxz

a czy w takim razie przed emergowaniem programów (np. gqview) zainstalowałeś media-libs/jpeg  :Question: 

----------

## Gabrys

 *nbvcxz wrote:*   

> a czy w takim razie przed emergowaniem programów (np. gqview) zainstalowałeś media-libs/jpeg 

 

To nie jest konieczne.

Jeśli dasz emerge -uDN world, to gqview zainstaluje wszystkie (w zależności od USE) zależności.

----------

## gawryl

 *nbvcxz wrote:*   

> a czy w takim razie przed emergowaniem programów (np. gqview) zainstalowałeś media-libs/jpeg 

 

tak, to mam

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> emerge -uDN word

 

uupps.... mam Durona 800MHz wiec taka operacja moze potrwac nawet dobe  :Razz: 

szukam jakiejs sprytniejszej metody....

----------

## Gabrys

 *gawryl wrote:*   

>  *nbvcxz wrote:*    *Gabrys wrote:*   emerge -uDN world 
> 
> uupps.... mam Durona 800MHz wiec taka operacja moze potrwac nawet dobe  

 Niby czemu? Aż tyle nazmieniałeś? Zawsze można ostrożniej: emerge -uDN gqview.

----------

## nbvcxz

 *gawryl wrote:*   

> szukam jakiejs sprytniejszej metody....

 

nie ma: emerge -uDN world to nie rekompilacja wszystkich pakietów a jedynie tych które mają zmienione flagi (wraz z zależnościami); po wszystkim dla pewności można revdep-rebuild

----------

## gawryl

 *nbvcxz wrote:*   

>  *gawryl wrote:*   szukam jakiejs sprytniejszej metody.... 
> 
> nie ma: emerge -uDN world to nie rekompilacja wszystkich pakietów a jedynie tych które mają zmienione flagi (wraz z zależnościami); po wszystkim dla pewności można revdep-rebuild

 

kiepsko to wyglada...

emerge -avuDN world

Total: 60 packages (46 upgrades, 5 new, 9 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 60,687 kB

60 pakietow to sporo.... na Duronie 800MHz ;P

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.4 [1.0.3-r6] USE="-static (-build%)" 822 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.17.4 [2.15] USE="-static (-build%)" 131 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.7-r1 [2.6-r5] USE="nls" 682 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.4.1-r2 [1.1.3] USE="-debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig -static (-floppyboot%) (-netboot%)" 1,476 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-6.9 [6.3] 46 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r8 [2.86-r5] USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 101 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libpcre-6.6  USE="-doc" 545 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/mktemp-1.5  69 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20060512 [021109-r3] USE="ipv6 -doc -static" 87 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/init-0  0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.1_p17 [3.1_p16] USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -vanilla% (-build%)" 2,518 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.7 [3.2.6] USE="(-n32)" 276 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4-r2 [4.2.52_p2-r1] USE="-bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcl% -test% (-tcltk%)" 3,990 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/popt-1.10.7 [1.7-r1] USE="nls" 712 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/com_err-1.39 [1.38] USE="nls" 3,609 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1 [2.5.1-r8] USE="nls pcre%* -static (-build%)" 516 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.2-r1 [4.1.20-r2] USE="nls (-selinux) -static (-build%)" 1,277 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/make-3.81 [3.80-r4] USE="nls -static (-build%)" 1,125 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.0.3 [1.3.11-r2] USE="ncurses nls unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang -spell (-build%)" 1,283 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.11 [1.3.5-r8] USE="nls -pic -static (-build%)" 422 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r3 [3.1.5-r1] USE="nls (-build%)" 2,257 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.16.1 [1.15.1-r1] USE="nls -static (-build%) (-bzip2%)" 1,752 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r8 [1.12-r6] USE="nls" 868 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 [1.60-r11] USE="nls -static" 298 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9 [1.12.1] USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 214 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r3 [1.8-r7] 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r1 [2.6.8-r2] USE="ipv6 -acl -static -xinetd (-build%)" 793 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ss-1.39 [1.38] USE="nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.39 [1.38-r1] USE="nls -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r2 [3.2.1] USE="-no-old-linux%" 395 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-104-r12 [087-r1] USE="(-selinux)" 184 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/jhead-2.7 [2.6] 58 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r3 [1.8.3-r2] USE="berkdb" 224 kB 

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64 [2.56] USE="(-minimal%)" 70 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3 [1.04] 6 kB 

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/PodParser-1.35 [1.32] USE="(-minimal%)" 96 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r5 [2.12r-r3] USE="crypt nls perl -old-crypt (-selinux) -static" 1,505 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1 [1.19.1-r2] USE="X* -cjk%" 2,836 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.3 [22.2] USE="X* ipv6 nls (-selinux)" 252kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.43 [2.33] USE="nls" 1,780 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-i18n/man-pages-pl-20051024  2,783 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/luit-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 91 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.4  USE="X* -rle" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="X* nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  USE="X* nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="X* nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0  USE="X* nls" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1  USE="X*" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0  USE="X*" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera-1.10-r3  USE="X*" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8d [0.9.7j] USE="zlib -bindist -emacs -sse2% -test" 3,238 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r4 [2.4.3-r1] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl -bootstrap -build -doc -nocxx -tk% -ucs2 (-X%) (-tcltk%)" 7,828 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20061027.2 [20050804] 92 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.9-r1 [2.8.9] USE="nls python" 563 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.20 [4.17-r1] USE="python (-build%)" 537 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-0.78-r5 [0.78-r3] USE="berkdb -nis -pam_chroot -pam_console -pam_timestamp -pwdb (-selinux)" 6,347 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.2.9 [1.2.6] USE="X jpeg nls pam png ppds ssl tiff -dbus -ldap% -php -samba -slp" 3,533 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1 [4.0.15-r2] USE="cracklib%* nls pam -nousuid (-selinux) -skey" 1,481 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.5_p1-r1 [4.3_p2-r1] USE="X%* pam tcpd -X509 -chroot -hpn -kerberos -ldap* -libedit (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static (-ipv6%*) (-sftplogging%)" 944 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.9  USE="X jpeg* tiff* -debug -doc -xinerama" 0 kB

moze to jest (dla kogos) jakas wskazowka?

----------

## Gabrys

No nie przesadzaj. Na moim procesorze trwałoby to jakieś (wg genlop) 2 godziny. U Ciebie, ile? z 6? Strzelam, że wystarczy gtk przekompilować, ale im dłużej będziesz zwlekał z emerge -uDN world, tym bardziej Ci się zacznie wszystko kaszanić. Lepiej na bieżąco (po każdej zmianie w USE).

----------

## gawryl

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> No nie przesadzaj. Na moim procesorze trwałoby to jakieś (wg genlop) 2 godziny. U Ciebie, ile? z 6? Strzelam, że wystarczy gtk przekompilować, ale im dłużej będziesz zwlekał z emerge -uDN world, tym bardziej Ci się zacznie wszystko kaszanić. Lepiej na bieżąco (po każdej zmianie w USE).

 

no i zdecydowalem sie na emerge -uDN world

trwalo to (tylko) 3 godziny i jest ok.

dzieki za pomoc.

----------

